# a good weekend



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Jackson and I were in our first UKC trial and my boy earned his U-RO1 with 2 first placements and a high in trial with a perfect score. I couldn't have been more proud of him. Bringing a cake to class to celebrate - almond/raspberry - yum!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

WOOHOOO! Congratulations, sounds like a great time! Pardon my ignorance, what is a U-RO1?


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Oops, I forgot to include that he got his UKC Rally Obedience Level 1 title.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Way to go! Congratulations to you and your handsome boy Jackson!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

And the HIT's keep coming<: 

Congrats- you've got a really nice dog there<:


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Huge congrats!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woohooo  Congratulations !!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Congrats to you! I love that picture, he is totally posing!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Congrats! I've never done anything UKC, but they just got the first UKC club in the state last year so maybe someday. I'll be doing some AKC rally in two weeks, hopefully for Flip's first rally title!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

:--crazy_love::--crazy_love:Way to go Jackson buddy!!!! :drummer:U are Nitro & Nash's hero!!!!:cavalry:keep up the great work!!!!:--heart::--heart::--big_grin:


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Congrats! He looks very proud!


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Congratulations!! :banana::banana:

That is great and I love that picture!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

congratulations! great job!!


----------



## Casey and Samson's Mom (Sep 24, 2011)

Well done! That WAS a great weekend. Congratulations!!


----------

